# Order and Chaos game



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought Order and Chaos. It says its compatible with the DroidX and is for Android 2.2 and up. I'm on Encounter ICS and it says its incompatible. Does anyone know if the game is incompatible with ICS or with custom ROMs in general. I'm going to keep the game because I want to get a tablet one day as well as a new phone soon (probably the GNex) but would like to have my DX as a stand alone game device so I don't kill my future phone's battery all the time.


----------



## SolsticeZero (Nov 2, 2011)

It sounds like the dev of the ICS rom changed the Build.prop file to that of an ICS phone, therefore making apps think their on an ICS capable device. It should be compatible with a rom that's closer to the stock software, though.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I contacted the developer and they sent me a download link to an apk on their server. That apk worked. Hope its as good as it looks to be.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

